# Celebrity fashion site?



## Blushbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

There was a site that I used to go on about 18 mths ago and I can't remember the name of it for the life of me.

It had sub-forums for individual female slebs and would post up pics of their various outfits as and when they were papped around town.

Anyone know what I'm on about? It was great for style inspiration.

Failing that, can anyone rec a similar shot that has loads of pap shots of popular (or not so popular) female celebrity outfits i.e Nicole Ritchie, Amerie, Jessica Alba, Beyonce, Kate Bosworth, etc


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 27, 2008)

try Welcome To WhoWhatWearDaily.com


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for that - having a nosey now.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 28, 2008)

there's jessicastyle.com

This is for Jessica Simpson's style. From that page it leads you to their affiliates such as Linsday Lohan, The Olsens, etc. (there's a drop down menu at the top).

Asos.com is a shopping site that sells similar or exact items worn by celebs. Shopintuition.com does the same.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 1, 2008)

I know all about ASOS - it's popular back home in the UK. Not really after replica outfits as such, just wanna ogle pics of them IN their outfits iykwim and get new outfit ideas.

Gonna check out that Jessica site - thanks.


----------



## gillianw2 (Aug 23, 2008)

Try celebritystyleguide.com !


----------



## alienman (Aug 23, 2008)

hehe i like how you used the word "slebs"

i'm going to use that now

sorry if this post is off-topic


----------



## trangB (Aug 23, 2008)

the Fashion Spot - Powered by vBulletin
This might be the one you're looking for


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 23, 2008)

2nd on the Fashion Spot! It's like Specktra, but it's all about fashion!


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 26, 2008)

see if you like this one Frugal-Fashionista


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 26, 2008)

i love couturecandy.com (im not sure its spelled that way) she shows the outfits + options of more affordable clothes that look similar to what the celeb is wearing


----------

